

Drchrono Launches API, Provides Developers Healthcare Industry Entry - Skeletor
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2013/12/10/drchrono-launches-api-provides-developers-healthcare-industry-entry/

======
thetylerhayes
Finally.

^^ meant in the best way possible (thanks drchrono)

EDIT: it appears the form tooltips are also getting cut off:
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2067384/Screenshots/e25ls_bz8d0j.png](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2067384/Screenshots/e25ls_bz8d0j.png)
(viewing in Chrome on 11" MBA)

